

Has Adobe Flash become irrelevant? - ljdk
http://www.quora.com/Adobe-Flash/Has-Adobe-Flash-become-irrelevant

======
Silhouette
I'm always skeptical about this "Flash is dead" advocacy too.

Providing on-line video with trendy HTML5 tools has a whole bunch of
downsides, which have been enumerated much more eloquently and comprehensively
by staff from YouTube and the like than I can do here.

Doing it with Flash means you can't support iPhones and iPads.

It wasn't a touch decision for any project I've been involved with, and no
amount of Steve Jobs whinging is going to make us do everything at least twice
just to support his platform. It just isn't as important as he thinks it is,
at least for any of those projects.

